# Best wax/sealant to bring out Tornado Red on Golf MK4



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I've recently purchased a MK4 Golf in Tornado Red which was detailed really well a couple of years ago, the red is quite a vivid red, not quite orangey but very red if you know what I mean 

Could you folks give me some advice on which products will bring this base colour back to a more natural deeper red please (I plan to use menzerna/3M polishes).

Thanks


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Clearkote Red Moose Glaze followed by Vics Concours is a winning combination on Red it gives stunning results


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd try Dodo-Juice Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite followed by Dodo-Juice Supernatural; that's my favorite combo at the moment for red that is close to being 100% corrected. It's a very 'bright' combo, with good saturation of colour, very little darkening, and just a hint of reflectivity that really sets off vivid colours like that. :thumb:

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys - I don't suppose you have any pics of the affect achieved - I'll try and pop up a picture of my car as it stands 

Are the ones you recommend durable or do they need topping up every week?


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Here you go :


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my old Type R with Red Moose/Vics Concours





































Hope this helps


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So you want to darken it a bit I take it? 

Prima Amigo is a great glaze for red, IMO it looks better than most other oil glazes on this colour! Speaking of oil glazes, Clearkote RMG and Meguiars #7 are two that darken a bit as well. For pre-wax cleaners, my choice is Swissvax Cleaner Fluid. 

Nice darkening waxes are Naviwax Dark, Swissvax BOS/Mirage/Onyx, Megs NXT 2.0, Megs gold class, Zymol carbon, Lusso oro, Pinnacle Souveran, and Vics red! Big choice here! 

Use any of these, your red will look nice glossy deep red, not orange!


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> So you want to darken it a bit I take it?
> 
> Use any of these, your red will look nice glossy deep red, not orange!


Yes, that's spot on - I'm no expert on detailing by any stretch and recently bought a Kestrel rotary and also have a dual action polisher so will hopefully take out the swirls.

When you say pre-wax cleaner is that the same as Zymol HD Cleanse as I ahve some of that in the kit box!



IanG said:


> Here's a few pics of my old Type R with Red Moose/Vics Concours
> 
> Hope this helps


Blimey, do you fancy doing mine - that looks stunning :doublesho

I doubt I'll get anywhere near that level of depth/gloss!

I'm keen to make the red have more depth like some of the pics I see on the net but really need an idiots list of products :lol:

My current wax box has Zymol Carbon and Collinite 915 in it but I doubt they will do the job and I've never really understood sealants and how to apply them and how long they last


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prima Amigo and Turtlewax Platinum paste wax!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

onedesi said:


> Blimey, do you fancy doing mine - that looks stunning :doublesho
> 
> I doubt I'll get anywhere near that level of depth/gloss!
> 
> ...


I'd love to but I'm out of action for a while 

You'll be surprised at the results you can get if you get your prep done right and the 915 will give good results on red


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

onedesi said:


> Yes, that's spot on - I'm no expert on detailing by any stretch and recently bought a Kestrel rotary and also have a dual action polisher so will hopefully take out the swirls.
> 
> When you say pre-wax cleaner is that the same as Zymol HD Cleanse as I ahve some of that in the kit box!
> 
> ...


Yeah, i'd use your HD cleanse and Zymol carbon. Nice combo! :thumb:


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Yeah, i'd use your HD cleanse and Zymol carbon. Nice combo! :thumb:


That's good to know - so do you think I have to use the red moose as well or just go with the polish (3M/Menzerna) then do the zymol 3 stage process - I'm not sure which product will help darken the colour?

Is the clearkote red moose no longer available as I can't see it anywhere and where would I use it in the process please?


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

IanG said:


> I'd love to but I'm out of action for a while
> 
> You'll be surprised at the results you can get if you get your prep done right and the 915 will give good results on red


No worries - the look is just so impressive, could I trouble you to give me your suggestions on product by product please.

e.g. I intended to 3m/Menzerna polish, then Zymol autobathe/HD Cleanse/Carbon as I have all of the products but I can't see any of those deepening the colour and I think the HD cleanse will remove any sealant I put on or am I wrong.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

onedesi said:


> No worries - the look is just so impressive, could I trouble you to give me your suggestions on product by product please.
> 
> e.g. I intended to 3m/Menzerna polish, then Zymol autobathe/HD Cleanse/Carbon as I have all of the products but I can't see any of those deepening the colour and I think the HD cleanse will remove any sealant I put on or am I wrong.


your process will be fine. Just use what you got, it'll look great.

The carbon is great because of montan. That seems to darken paint. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

For best results,aim to get the best possible gloss and clarity with your polish before you apply any wax.
Its all in the prep


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

If you want red to look amazing Orchard Autocare Speed Seal, Speed Wax and Perfection is the trick.

Check out our Facebook page for a few tornado red cars detailed with them.

www.facebook.com/ocdni

if you are interested in trying soem PM me and I will work you out a good deal.


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> For best results,aim to get the best possible gloss and clarity with your polish before you apply any wax.
> Its all in the prep


That makes sense, it'll be interesting to see how I get on with the rotary as I've never used one so am a bit scared of stripping the paint :lol:

I really like the way some of the cars look like they are dripping - if i could get to that look I'd be chuffed to bits


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

onedesi said:


> That makes sense, it'll be interesting to see how I get on with the rotary as I've never used one so am a bit scared of stripping the paint :lol:
> 
> I really like the way some of the cars look like they are dripping - if i could get to that look I'd be chuffed to bits


Just take your time mate,work in small sections at a time.Start with some finishing polish like 205,and a finishing pad.You'll get there :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

SRP or Tripple worked hard into the paint, then wax with a product such as collinite 476 or 915.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

IanG said:


> Clearkote Red Moose Glaze followed by Vics Concours is a winning combination on Red it gives stunning results


Yes I would second this, especially the RMG though I would be tempted to follow it with Clearkote's Carnauba Wax.

Alternative that also works very well as a prep product (glaze) is Clearkote Yellow Cream Wax, and then follow this with Vics Concours or CK Carnauba Wax. Clearkote glazes always spring to my mind for solid dark colours as a little extra prep before waxing.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Or for a wet look on a solid dark colour, old fashioned Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze is hard to beat for adding a little extra to well prepped paint. Waxing over the top will actually remove a little of the oily wettness, but still it gives an enhancement over waxing alone to protect the finish. Some use #7 on its own for the best of its looks but this offers little protection.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Or for a wet look on a solid dark colour, old fashioned Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze is hard to beat for adding a little extra to well prepped paint. Waxing over the top will actually remove a little of the oily wettness, but still it gives an enhancement over waxing alone to protect the finish. Some use #7 on its own for the best of its looks but this offers little protection.


This is going to be a very temporary wetness with this product, great product but excellent when you need to feed the paint with oils, this is the product for the job such as vauxhall flame red.
Autoglym UDS or Blackhole will be better in the longer run or Farecla Glaze the dark one; with these products the wetness characteristics will be extended than meguiars no 7.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> This is going to be a very temporary wetness with this product, great product but excellent when you need to feed the paint with oils, this is the product for the job such as vauxhall flame red.
> Autoglym UDS or Blackhole will be better in the longer run or Farecla Glaze the dark one; with these products the wetness characteristics will be extended than meguiars no 7.


I've never found UDS or Blackhole to come anywhere close to matching the wettness that can be left from #7 on solid dark colours. As said in my post, it is a temporary wettness in its own right because it is a glaze but this is an effect you can prolong with an oil heavy wax following it, or you can get the maximum (if short lived) result just by using #7 on its own.


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm pretty much sold on the red moose glaze - just got to find somewhere that sells it now, has it changed name or been discontinued?

Is this glaze applied using a polishing machine and then just hd cleanse and wax over the top?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

onedesi said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm pretty much sold on the red moose glaze - just got to find somewhere that sells it now, has it changed name or been discontinued?
> 
> Is this glaze applied using a polishing machine and then just hd cleanse and wax over the top?


Shinerama sell Red moose Glaze, links below :thumb: :-

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/clearkote.html


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

It's just called moose machine glaze now, as its reformulated and now brown.


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Cheers for all the help, I'm feeling quite positive about this now 

Could I ask one more question, when detailing do you guys do one panel, say a bonnet, from beginning to end through all the stages or do you guys do whole of the car for one stage then the next then the next (if that makes sense).

I'm just trying to figure out the best way to deal with time/weather pressure.


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

A bit of an update, I ordered the clearkote moose today so hopefully get to use it when the weather improves


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

onedesi said:


> A bit of an update, I ordered the clearkote moose today so hopefully get to use it when the weather improves


Oooooh, you're going to love that!!! :argie:

Post pics when you're done! :thumb:


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Oooooh, you're going to love that!!! :argie:
> 
> Post pics when you're done! :thumb:


Will do, I'm just trying to get used to rotary polisher as opposed to my DA, its scary :doublesho


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Steampunk said:


> I'd try Dodo-Juice Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite followed by Dodo-Juice Supernatural; that's my favorite combo at the moment for red that is close to being 100% corrected. It's a very 'bright' combo, with good saturation of colour, very little darkening, and just a hint of reflectivity that really sets off vivid colours like that. :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully this helps...
> 
> Steampunk


Does anybody have any experience with Auto Finesse Tripple on a bright red car, followed by SNH or Orange Crush? I've read some good things about AF Tripple, especially when applied by hand.

I'm looking to detail my girlfriends red TT all by hand, wash, clay, prep, LSP and am just deciding on my plan of attack and am a big Dodo Juice fan....


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Its been some time since I've posted on this thread but I finally got round to doing a full detail on my red golf and the pic is below.

Even though I bought the clearkote moose I didn't use it as I was so pleased with the result I got in the end just using ironx/clay/3M/zymol Carbon.

Ill have to sell the clearkote moose I reckon but hey I managed to make the car less pink and more a fiery red ;-)

Thanks for all the advice folks and here's a couple of pics:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Golf is looking very nice, really like the wheels and redness you have brought to the paint great work :thumb:


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> The Golf is looking very nice, really like the wheels and redness you have brought to the paint great work :thumb:


Cheers - I'm really pleased with the colour too.

the wheels were chosen by my lads 

I bought them as the tread was excellent although they needed a refurb and we got them refurbed a fortnight ago in this finish they call hi-power which is basically a black alloy with silver coatings on it so the black comes through and gives a 2 tone effect.


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually this pic probably better shows the finish I managed to get. I used the rotary and not the DA, it was abit harder to control but not as scary as I thought it would be :


----------

